# 6 mos. and 103 pounds



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Natalie is now 6 mos old and is 103 pounds, as you can see she is about as tall as i am standing up and I am 5'9. She is doing great and got her first point at a show last weekend by going Best of Breed at six months and 2 days old over her brother and an adult bitch...of course it is wolfhounds and a small show but she showed great and looked great.. .and I handled which honestly I never do... She is the sweetest thing and just so funny she really makes me laugh... At this point she is a good 8-10 inchest taller than my goldens and flat coats and its honestly amazing... she is gaining about 6 pounds a week and is eating about 8 cups of food a day and we are just now starting to switch her to more raw... she is totally naked and has lost her puppy coat so is all a red undercoat now... she looks like a moth got her but I am happy that she hasn't lost hte heart shaped blaze on her chest... so without further ado here is natalie... note in the second shot... she looks hunched over thats cause cuinn is under her


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought this was a post about a very obese golden only to find it is a perfectly proportioned wolfhound. Natalie is looking gorgeous.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I thought this was a post about a very obese golden only to find it is a perfectly proportioned wolfhound. Natalie is looking gorgeous.


Funny, I did too...what a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

She is so beautiful and still has the adorable puppy look in her eyes. Congratulations on your first show Natalie.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Natalie is beautiful!! How big will she get?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, I also saw the title of this post and was HORRIFIED at the thought of a 6 month 
old golden weighing 103lbs... I was so glad to read about your wolfhound instead!

She looks like such a friendly girl, and so tall!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

She is beautiful!

Congrats on her first show. She is a stunner I hope she has all easy wins. 

I always enjoy reading your updates on Natalie.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

inge said:


> Funny, I did too...what a gorgeous pup!


How funny!!! Me too!

I'm so glad you've updated her photos for us. She is magnificent! I know I will never be able to have one, but I am just in love with Natalie. So beautiful and I love the heart on her chest, how wonderful it looks like she will be keeping it.

Love the stories! Thank you!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Natalie is beautiful, and look at that face..Easy to love that little, woops, BIG girl. I got to see my first wolfhound at a dog show about a year ago. Knew they were the largest breed, but heavens you just don't understand until you are standing next to one. Really laughed cause I was at the show with one of my 5 lb biewers and standing next to a 3 yr old wolfhound, really a full spectrum of the scale to say the least. Dogs really liked each other too and the wolfhound kept thinking my boy was a baby I guess cause she would lay as close to him as she could get and try to lick him. Think my boy got a crick in his neck looking up at her! What a fantastic breed and congratulations to you. You need to post more pictures of your beautiful girl, love seeing her.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Natalie is a sweety and she gets along with everyone but I have worked really hard at having her understand that little dogs are dogs and not prey... I dont know that I would totally trust her wiht a teeny tiny one i do watch her like a hawk with the cats.... 

Whats funny is that before I got her when I would go to the breeders there were these giant dogs and I was like WOW look at the size of them... now I look at natalie and she is a good 10 inchs taller than my other dogs.. easily reaches onto the kitchen counters yet I don't see her as giant.. to me she is just like any other dog... same size.. its really strange...but everywhere she goes people stop us to take pictures of her and talk about her its really funny... she is a superstar... and just taking her to petsmart is a two hour adventure with everyone stopping to see her...


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I thought this was a post about a very obese golden only to find it is a perfectly proportioned wolfhound. Natalie is looking gorgeous.


Lol as did I, she is beautiful, never meet a wolfhound in real life before. I'd love to someday.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my, i thought the same as others, all i could think, was poor dog, until i read it.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I thought this was a post about a very obese golden.


I thought it was about a small pony...looks like I was close.  Beautiful girl...I LOVE wolfhounds.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Natalie is beautiful 

Didn't this happen before too, about 2 months back, where from the title it appeared to be a very obese GR, only to find out it was Natalie, the Wolfhound. I remember being horrified the same way before too, then to have a nice surprise on opening the thread


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Natalie is just stunning, she's prettier every time I see her.

Congratulations on her first show!


----------

